# Achat d'iPhone avec AFS



## waffleracer (16 Décembre 2017)

Salut tout le monde, 

Désolé pour ce topic mais en fait j'aurais voulu avoir quelques informations par rapport à l'achat d'un iPhone à l'aide d'AFS (paiement en plusieurs fois), je sais que lors d'un achat de moins de 1200€ la procédure est simple mais j'ai peur que mon dossier soit refusé 

Si jamais l'un d'entre vous est en Apple Store (enfin y travaille, à Paris, ça serait cool  ), pourrait-il me donner plus d'informations 

Merci !


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2017)

waffleracer a dit:


> Désolé pour ce topic mais en fait j'aurais voulu avoir quelques informations par rapport à l'achat d'un iPhone à l'aide d'AFS (paiement en plusieurs fois), je sais que lors d'un achat de moins de 1200€ la procédure est simple mais j'ai peur que mon dossier soit refusé


Si tu remplis bien le formulaire, tu as une réponse dans les 48 heures. Sorti de là et surtout des conditions demandées, personne ne pourra rien pour toi.


----------



## waffleracer (17 Décembre 2017)

Donc du coup, je repars pas avec le produit le jour même vu qu'une fois ma chérie avait demandé pour elle et ils lui ont dit qu'en 10 minutes ils avaient la réponse et qu'on repart avec le produit le jour même


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2017)

Le délai que j'annonce est le maximum pour une commande en ligne, pas dans un Apple Store physique.


----------

